# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Translation Help Please

## translatehelp

I go an email from someone in russian. I do not have a russian keyboard so this is my attemp at the words!  *kak bawe hnyero? 
npnbet* 
the 3rd N in nPNBET is backward- and so is the N in HNYeRO

----------


## fantom605

kak vashe nichego 
privet 
как ваше ничего 
привет 
  I'm not sure about the implied meaning, but the literal is 
 How is your nothing? 
(from a translator)
As yours of anything 
 and the last one is simply "hi" 
 damn, I need to hurry up and start classes!  :: 
 -Fantom

----------


## translatehelp

Thank you very much! 
You helped a lot xx

----------


## DagothWarez

> I do not have a russian keyboard...

 Russian keyboard online - http://www.apronus.com/internet/ruskey.htm

----------


## Rtyom

"How's your nothing --- As yours of anything..." Is it a joke?

----------


## N

> kak vashe nichego
> как ваше ничего
> How is your nothing?

 It's because after you ask someone:
Как дела? или Как жизнь? How are you doing?
You could get the standard answer:
Да, ничего... 
So they simple ask (jokingly):
как ваше ничего?

----------


## Rtyom

Ah, sh*t... I was being a retarted one.  ::

----------


## DDT

Perhaps she meant "How's your tiny little weenie?"
Just a thought!

----------


## kwatts59

> Ah, sh*t... I was being a retarted one.

 I am merely correcting your English.  Do not get offended. 
The more proper way to say this is "Ah, sh*t... I am retarded."

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ah, sh*t... I was being a retarted one.    I am merely correcting your English.  Do not get offended. 
> The more proper way to say this is "Ah, sh*t... I am retarded."

 But I'm NOT retarted.

----------


## fantom605

What is a retart?    ::   
  Just kidding, it's spelled retarDed.  I accidently made this mistake in an email I sent to my entire university, and I will never make that mistake again!!!
 -Fantom

----------


## adoc

> What is a retart?

 It's a tart that has been already used, or, possibly, an amended tart   ::   man, this is dubious.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Dawwwwwwwww! 
Now I see who I am.  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------

